# Ritchey WCS chainring source



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

I need to replace my Ritchey WCS compact 34t chainring. It’s got a 110mm BCD. I haven’t found an on-line source. Can someone recommend one?

Thanks


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

The Moontrane said:


> I need to replace my Ritchey WCS compact 34t chainring. It’s got a 110mm BCD. I haven’t found an on-line source. Can someone recommend one?


Any 34t 110 BCD chainring will work. I believe the Ritcheys use steel inner rings, so you might want to go that route. But really, any ring will work; and you don't need shift ramps, so something like a singlespeed mountain ring will do, too. Any shop based on the QBP engine will have something to fit the bill (Speedgoat, Bikeman, Universal, WebCyclery, etc.).

Here's Surly's take:

<img src='https://online.qbp.com/6SPsvm45/prodl/CR4198.jpg'>


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*Got it*

Excelsports carries the FSA 34t. it fits like a charm-thanks for your advice.


----------

